# Megajolt



## junn (May 6, 2008)

anyone running the megajolt software for carbs or itbs ? would prefer info on bike carbs thanks


----------



## junn (May 6, 2008)

*Re: Megajolt (junn)*


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: Megajolt (junn)*

A regular Megasquirt box running 'extra' code will do quite a few different ignition setups. What are you trying to do?


----------



## junn (May 6, 2008)

*Re: Megajolt (need_a_VR6)*

wana go coil pack using carbs


----------



## junn (May 6, 2008)

*Re: Megajolt (junn)*

megajolt cost less and it seems pretty good some guys on the club gti forum in the uk are running it but i havent seen it here so i was a bit curios if anyone has one


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: Megajolt (junn)*

That one is new to me, never seen the Jr before only the original based on the older MS ecu.


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: Megajolt (need_a_VR6)*

I'm wishing there was a similar ignition-only setup for distributor-based cars. The one thing that turns me off the Megajolt Jr. is the use of EDIS parts. I have nothing against using ford parts on my car, but considering they stopped using them years back on their production vehicles...finding replacements for burned out EDIS modules would be difficult (and expensive, they go for $250 brand new). I'd much rather stick to my ol' electronic dizzy with some vac advance under cruising (CIS-E Knockbox)...but with extra control. I was going to go MS for my ignition with the carbs...but it's a waste to have the ecu in there and not exploit it's potential. A simple, dizzy-only ignition controller would be much less...tempting







.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: Megajolt (B4S)*

$73 for MS1 V2.2 board/MAP/processor from DIYAutotune.. you'd only need a few of the components if you just want to run distro ign without any iat/clt/fuel functions.


----------



## 75injectedSB (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: Megajolt (need_a_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *need_a_VR6* »_$73 for MS1 V2.2 board/MAP/processor from DIYAutotune.. you'd only need a few of the components if you just want to run distro ign without any iat/clt/fuel functions.

Thats good to know, thanks for the info. What other parts are required?


----------



## junn (May 6, 2008)

*Re: Megajolt (need_a_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *need_a_VR6* »_$73 for MS1 V2.2 board/MAP/processor from DIYAutotune.. you'd only need a few of the components if you just want to run distro ign without any iat/clt/fuel functions.

i wanna run distributorless, wanna go coil pack way what would be better


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: Megajolt (75injectedSB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *75injectedSB* »_
Thats good to know, thanks for the info. What other parts are required?

Clock circuit, power supply circuit, comm circuit, rpm input and at least one LED output. I'd have to look up all the parts and come up with a list.


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Well, I'd be an interested party if you did







.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (B4S)*

I'll see what I can put together for you carb guys for distro setups. 
The main drawback of using a V2.2 is you can't run direct crank trigger with a VR sensor, you need a daughter board for that. At that point it might make more sense to run a stripped down V3 board.. but more money.


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Yeah, the 2.2 does have it's limitations, but I have no interest in running a VR sensor/crank trigger/coilpacks on my setup, so the 3 is overkill. For me, it's about simplicity (sorta







), and setting up the ignition curve once before banning my laptop from the car. Ultimately, I'd love to work with a fully mechanical/adjustable dizzy, but I'm having a hard time finding something that fits my needs. Mallory makes a nice vac advance distributor for the 1.5-1.8 engines...but it's $475 USD, and I'm suspecting a very long wait







. Just having something that can be thrown in, set up, and forgotten, would be a dream.
Even a BOM of the needed components would be cool, no need to build anything.


----------



## BSD (Jul 8, 2008)

Coilpacks put out more spark.. my buddy runs EDIS on his datsun and his subaru.. alot more spark over the dizzy... plus were pretty simple to setup on MS
Steve-


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

*FV-QR*

I'm well aware of that, but considering I'm running a Jacob's Pro Street ignition setup...spark isn't an issue







.
I want to stay dizzy, there's no reason to change.


----------



## junn (May 6, 2008)

*Re: (BSD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BSD* »_Coilpacks put out more spark.. my buddy runs EDIS on his datsun and his subaru.. alot more spark over the dizzy... plus were pretty simple to setup on MS
Steve-

yeah there we go thats why i am leaning to that setup http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif and not to mention better tuneability


----------



## junn (May 6, 2008)

*Re: Megajolt (junn)*

im planning on running bike carbs here are some inspirational fotos


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: (junn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *junn* »_
yeah there we go thats why i am leaning to that setup http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif and not to mention better tuneability









You mean EASIER tuneability, not better







.


----------



## junn (May 6, 2008)

*Re: (B4S)*

i think is better and easier


----------



## junn (May 6, 2008)

*Re: Megajolt (junn)*

ok so i just bought some carbs on ebay i hope they get here soon







CBR 900RR carbs post pics when they get here


----------

